
Valid points in the Google manifesto have been totally ignored - DonbunEf7
http://slashtmp.cloudapp.net/google-manifesto
======
CryoLogic
I think men are naturally more competitive too. There aren't tons of studies
on human competition, but when male dogs go through puberty they become more
competitive and aggressive, hence a reason why neutering is so popular (to
curb the behavior).

Also a lot of the top contributors to these equality / affirmative action
posts seem ignorant of biochemistry. They always sight testosterone and
estrogen as the only chemical differences, which is very high-school level
understanding of the real gender differences.

You need to look at many androgens (androsenediol, androstenendione,
dehydroepiandrosterone, dihydrotestosterone, testosterone), estrogens
(estradiol, estetrol, estriol, estrone), progestogens (e.g. progesterone) and
other biomarkers like DHEA, adrenals, prolactin to get the full picture.

This is also why the people claiming transgenders are identical hormonally to
the gender they are swapping to frustrate me. It's just not the case. There
are a huge array of sex hormones aside from testosterone and estrogen (usually
referring to e2 or estradiol) that have large impact on an individual. I don't
really care what you do with your body, but don't be ignorant to the science
of what you are changing / not changing.

Anyway, I am not suggesting in anyway that we discriminate against one group
or another. But we should all do our part and try to learn the differences
between eachother to better understand these issues.

EDIT: I am quite liberal and don't hate anyone. I just am frustrated at other
liberals who opt to ignore science to push their own agendas.

EDIT2: It's really sad that I feel the need to actually have to post the first
edit.

~~~
savethefuture
Liberals eating liberals, its gold, this whole event is pure gold.

------
savethefuture
From the post:

But, could it possibly be that, we don't get to 50% of female employees in
tech because, at present, they generally show less interest in those
disciplines and are therefore less represented? No? Why should we aim to get
to a 50% proportion if the proportion in the pool we are picking from is not
even close to that? And why would 50% be a target anyway? The target should be
to ensure that good people are hired and that they are able to work well
together, regardless of the minority they might be in.

I think tech giants try hard to get that part right and to ensure that
discriminations do not happen. Maybe the problem lies somewhere else:
universities, or even at a younger age, in families (no we all know education
has nothing to do with that kind of thing). Or maybe we could look at
marketing and role models in our society. Maybe we just need time to let
numbers even out, maybe there isn't even a problem to begin with, because
females might actually be 5 times less likely to be naturally interested in
tech. Who knows?

~~~
rhizome
Of course what they leave out is any justification for prioritizing the
demographics of the hiring pool over the demographics of Google's customers.
The universe as we know it is essentially 50/50 male-female.

~~~
neo4sure
Do you have a data and sources on who Google customers are? I bet according to
you most of them are Males?

~~~
rhizome
Google's customer base is "everybody."

------
bkeroack
Be careful, you might be blacklisted! Remember, thoughtcrime is still crime.

------
funnyguys
Quote from another article: "All of these traits which the manifesto described
as “female” are the core traits which make someone successful at engineering.
Anyone can learn how to write code; hell, by the time someone reaches L7 or
so, it’s expected that they have an essentially complete mastery of technique.
The truly hard parts about this job are knowing which code to write, building
the clear plan of what has to be done in order to achieve which goal, and
building the consensus required to make that happen."

There are some good points in the memo - like having training and support for
men, but it was largely an exercise in casting doubt on the ability of certain
subset of your co-workers to do their job.

------
genzoman
Everyone line up for the Google blood test that tells you what job you can
have.

~~~
rothbardrand
Is that a GATTACA reference? I think that's a GATTACA reference!

Great movie, well before it's time, worth watching for any hacker.

Especially now that sequencing is 100,000 times cheaper than it was 20 years
ago.

------
nicolashahn
This seems to be reiterating almost exactly the points that the "manifesto"
was making. Maybe people will actually read this one before responding without
being primed for outrage by Gizmodo.

------
freespeech9009
Some folks have set up donations for James Damore to help him until he finds
new employment: [https://www.wesearchr.com/bounties/james-damore-official-
fun...](https://www.wesearchr.com/bounties/james-damore-official-fundraiser)

Engineers should help engineers in times like these.

~~~
rhizome
Just to note the self-segregating perfection of the fundraiser being hosted by
Charles C. Johnson[1].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_C._Johnson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_C._Johnson)

